#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Places to Stay in Bali

## Thailandbound

I am planning my trip to Bali in June and was recently looking at the variety of places to stay in Ubud. Does anyone have an recommendations on accommodations?  Even if the hotel isn't in Ubud, I'd be open to hearing about good places to stay? 
I already have my eye on a few places, but willing to check out other suggestions. 

Thanks

----------


## david44

Mount Pussy Eruption guest house or the New Mandala sleeping bag on Hair BnB and the Erect Bishop Hotel take some beating.

Enjoy after any prolonged period as a wage slave with the Tongzhi a bench at Denpasar Hairport or under a hairy Okker on Kuta beach will seem like sliding down a buttered bellboy

In case you like Rowdy paddy's avoid Bali this year

*Nyepi Day 2018 in Bali - 17th March 2018 - Bali Day of Silence*www.bali-indonesia.com/information/nyepi-day.htm




 Rating: 4.4 - ‎153 votes
Nyepi Day *2018* in *Bali* (*Bali* Day of Silence) is a New Year's celebration unlike anywhere else on the planet. *Bali's* celebration of the Saka New Year, also known as 'Nyepi', is ultimately the *quietest day* of the year, when all of its inhabitants abide by a set of local rules that brings all routine activities to a complete halt.

----------


## aging one

Please do a search, Bali is very popular and there are probably 8-10 threads on it.

----------


## Thailandbound

^^I said I'm going in June though, luv.  :Smile: 
Thanks anyway! 

^Yup, realize that, ao, but not many threads on places to stay per se.

----------


## Norton

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...bali-pics.html (Bali Pics)

----------


## Thailandbound

^I don't see any mention of hotels on that thread, Norts. It's okay if no one has suggestions, as  I have a lot of ideas and recommendations from other friends and travel groups  :Smile: . 
Planning time and I love it!

----------


## Phuketrichard

agoda lists hundreds of places in Ubud, at  every price, best look on ur own. I was there in Oct,  stayed at a place on Jalan Haboman, it was 220,000,, air con, hot water, swimming pool, walking distance to most places.
1 suggestion;  Traffic is VERY BAD, so stay close to the center unless ur renting a bike.
good luck with ur trip.

----------


## Kurgen

We stayed at The Marriott  at Seminyak and it was great. Near the beach but away from most of the Aussie scumbags  :bananaman:

----------


## Thailandbound

^Thanks, I'll keep that in mind if I'm in Seminyak.  :Wink: 




> 1 suggestion; Traffic is VERY BAD, so stay close to the center unless ur renting a bike.
> good luck with ur trip.


I booked a place a bit outside Ubud called Penestanan. It is about 15-20 min walk into Ubud. I did hear the traffic can be bad, especially during high season when I'm going. I'm a bit weary of riding a scooter in that small congested area, but I think I may give it a try. Cheers!

----------


## aging one

TB, looks interesting but its a different town it seems. Looks lovely but you might need the scooter as its 4k from Ubud.  It will be much quieter for sure.

https://findingbeyond.com/2017/08/30...-village-ubud/

----------


## Thailandbound

^I was reading that whole link last night, ao. It is really informative. I'll be in the area closest to downtown, so I may or may not need a scooter. It does look lovely.. rice fields and quieter. 

I booked this place.. kind of splurging and booked a suite.  :Smile: 
Home :: Sri Ratih Cottages

----------


## Norton

Looks nice. Check to make sure your plugs for phone etc are compatable with those in hotel.

----------


## Dillinger

^ i was gonna say you should have got a villa,  but that suite is good value on their site under advance purchase

----------


## Thailandbound

^^Good tip, Norts. 
^I am a genius member on booking.com and I got quite a good deal on the suite.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Can someone recommend a nice beautiful quiet, clean beach in Bali preferably somewhere up north/east ??? I've watched about 10 youtube videos and still can't choose 

I'm kinda drawn to Amed beach at the moment.. maybe the black sand will be a novelty

----------


## aging one

> . maybe the black sand will be a novelty


Not when you try to walk on it. Impossible without shoes midday..

----------


## Chico

PB try any of the Karma resorts in Bali, I can get discounts for you, it will cost you a night of passion. :Smile:

----------


## Jofrey

> it will cost you a night of passion.


i think moose is munching carpets these days  :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

> i think moose is munching carpets these days


lol.. 
Passion is my middle name.  :bananaman:

----------


## Thailandbound

> Can someone recommend a nice beautiful quiet, clean beach in Bali preferably somewhere up north/east ??? I've watched about 10 youtube videos and still can't choose


Look on www.booking.com
And then you can check the ratings on tripadvisor.

You can also check on the internet.. a lot of good advice on the best beaches to go.
https://santorinidave.com/best-beaches-bali

----------


## Thailandbound

Sadly, I may not be going to Bali now... .time will tell.

----------


## cyrille

> Can someone recommend a nice beautiful quiet, clean beach in Bali preferably somewhere up north/east ??? I've watched about 10 youtube videos and still can't choose 
> 
> I'm kinda drawn to Amed beach at the moment.. maybe the black sand will be a novelty


We went to Amed a few years ago. OK snorkelling. Nothing outstanding really but worth a couple of days. I prefer Lovina. Black sand beaches are...probably everyone's second choice to be honest.

Great tip re trip advisor, pb.  :Confused:

----------


## Phuketrichard

AMED<<<< great little town, fanstatic view point for sunset with My Agung in background.
Stayed at Pokol's, directly on the beach back in Oct.  think it was 200,000 

PS:
I hated Lovina, way to crowded...

----------


## cyrille

^ Fair enough. It's 20 years since we were there.

I'm pretty much done with beach holidays in SEA now, as everywhere seems to be rammed with people. 

Glad I got in there in time on that one.  :Smile: 

I guess if SP is leaving soon he might be OK out of season, no?

I thought Amed was pretty scruffy, but that was about ten years ago so maybe my view of that is out of date too

----------


## Phuketrichard

20 years ago ( my last previous trip was 2004and used to go often in the late 80's)  Bali was a wonderful place to visit, Kuta, Lovina, Ubud
NOW  its completely overrun with Chinese and Australians and traffic is really bad.  wont ever go back and i would never ever recommend anyone go there in the high season.   Traffic in Ubud was backed up all day long with tour bus's.  Expensive as well as they tack on 10+7% tax on everything now

Amed is almost like lovina ( but nicer) was in 2004, some nice places to eat and stay> except for one place on the west coast,  everywhere i stayed had a swimming pool, wifi and free breakfast,  Prices ranged from 150,000- 400,000/night,  everywhere was aircon as well.

If u do go, Visit Mt Batur and stay on Lake Batur,  I spent 12 days motorcycling the whole island

----------


## cyrille

Yes my first visit was in 1990 after a year working in Sydney. Been back twice since, the third visit was really just for the benefit of my wife.

Bali probably more than any other place on the planet is the place I'm glad I went to in time, and won't be returning to.

My first visit to Ubud in particular was unforgettable.

----------


## Phuketrichard

thinking of diving in Bali??  Bet you wont, after u watch this

https://www.facebook.com/theguardian...50321323/?t=16

----------


## Thailandbound

^Wow.. I believe it. I had posted a thread about the garbage/plastic that collected on the beaches of Bali... disgusting. I won't be diving there that's for sure.

----------

